# Sto installando Gento ma per la prima volta ma....

## skinka

Ciao a tutti. Sto installando Gentoo per la prima volta partendo dallo stage 1. Seguendo tutta l adocumentazione sono arrivato al bootstrap ma il sito da cui scarico è lentissimo (gentoo.edu...)! Pur avendo l'adsl mi va a soli 4 kb/s di sto passo finisco ne 2004...Come faccio a scaricare da un server più veloce?

Ciao e grazie a tutti

----------

## xlyz

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://il.tuo.mirror.preferito  http://altro.tuo.mirror.preferito http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

in /etc/make.conf

----------

## morellik

Prova a modificare il tuo /etc/make.conf inserendo (se non c'e' gia')

una riga (come ha detto il buon xlyz) GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de/gentoo.org http://gentoo.linux.no http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/

 e inserendo qualche mirror europeo. TI ho messo quelli che stamattina

mi sembravano i piu' reattivi.   :Smile: 

Potresti anche provare ad emergere prozilla e ad usarlo al posto di wget,

scommentando sempre in /etc/make.conf la riga che fa riferimento a Prozilla.

Il ragazzo apre 4 connessioni e scarica un po' di qua e un po' di la' velocizzando notevolemte il download.  :Cool: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## skinka

Grazie per le risposte. Quella di prozilla mi sembra la soluzione più efficente. Comunque sono già arrivato al primo riavvio dopo l'installazione di lilo. Purtroppo ho una macchina rognosa con un controller raid che rompe in una maniera incredibile!!!   :Crying or Very sad:  Il boot lo fa ma con una lentezza esasperante perchè non riesce ad identificare i dischi sul raid... Spero di riuscire a risolvere...

Ciauz e grazie ancora

----------

## shev

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Potresti anche provare ad emergere prozilla e ad usarlo al posto di wget,
> 
> scommentando sempre in /etc/make.conf la riga che fa riferimento a Prozilla.
> 
> Il ragazzo apre 4 connessioni e scarica un po' di qua e un po' di la' velocizzando notevolemte il download. 

 

Questo mi sa tanto che lo provo pure io!  :Very Happy:  Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *skinka wrote:*   

> Il boot lo fa ma con una lentezza esasperante perchè non riesce ad identificare i dischi sul raid... Spero di riuscire a risolvere...
> 
> Ciauz e grazie ancora

 

I dischi o gli array?

----------

## skinka

Mah! A me sembra più i dischi che l'array... appena arriva ai dischi del raid inizia dire "lost interrupt" e ci vuole mezz'ora per partire.... O trovo una soluzione o ci rinuncio perchè è veramente troppo lento e ci sono quattro dichi sul raid quindi immagina sto discorso moltiplicato per 4! Posso andare al bar a fare colazione e quando torno forse il sistema è partito.... Ma se te ne intendi ti posso postare tutti gli errori che mi stampa a video.

Ciao.

----------

## cerri

 *skinka wrote:*   

> Ma se te ne intendi ti posso postare tutti gli errori che mi stampa a video.
> 
> Ciao.

 

Perche' no.

Cmq e' strano, quel lost interrupt mi puzza un po'....

----------

## paolo

Per il download lento: c'è anche un programmino che ti cerca e ti seleziona il mirror piu' veloce per te. Purtroppo ora mi sfugge il nome ma io l'ho installato e fatto partire. Non sono andato nemmeno a vedere cosa ha combinato questo prog ma ora vado 4 volte piu' veloce  :Smile: 

(da ibiblio facevo 40Kbytes/s mentre ora non so da dove (  :Smile:  ) ne faccio 160)

Per il controller raid: ma al SO non dovrebbe essere tutto trasparente? Io avevo un controller con chipset highpoint (se ricordo bene) e impostavo tutto tramite il BIOS del controller... il SO vedeva un hd solo anche se avevo fatto un raid0 con due hd...

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Per il download lento: c'è anche un programmino che ti cerca e ti seleziona il mirror piu' veloce per te. 

 

mirrorselect?

----------

## paolo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mirrorselect?

 

Yep!

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## skinka

OK, allora ti posto la serie di errori che mi dà al boot per colpa del raid... Da notare che se disattivo da bios il controller raid tutto fila liscio. Mi scuso per la lunghezza del post. 

Ciao a tutti da Taormina 

hda: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-106S 012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: CD-W524E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hde: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive

hdg: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0xa400-0xa407,0xa802 on irq 12

ide3 at 0xac00-0xac07,0xb002 on irq 12

: blk: queue c017c1e4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 117266688 sectors (60041 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=7299/255/63, UDMA(133)

blk: queue c017c670, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdd: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1818KiB Cache, CHS=77557/16/63, UDMA(133)

blk: queue c017c87c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

 hde: lost interrupt

hde: 60036480 sectors (30739 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=59560/16/63, UDMA(44)

blk: queue c017cbc8, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdg: lost interrupt

hdg: 60036480 sectors (30739 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=59560/16/63, UDMA(44)

Partition check:

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [4866/255/63] p1 p2 p3

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0:hde: lost interrupt

 hde: 0 bytes in FIFO

ide_dmaproc: chipset supported ide_dma_lostirq func only: 13

hde: lost interrupt

[PTBL] [3737/255/63] p1

/dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0:hdg: lost interrupt

hdg: 0 bytes in FIFO

ide_dmaproc: chipset supported ide_dma_lostirq func only: 13

hdg: lost interrupt

unknown partition table

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

hde: 0 bytes in FIFO

ide_dmaproc: chipset supported ide_dma_lostirq func only: 13

hde: lost interrupt

hdg: 0 bytes in FIFO

ide_dmaproc: chipset supported ide_dma_lostirq func only: 13

hdg: lost interrupt

ataraid/d0:hde: 0 bytes in FIFO

ide_dmaproc: chipset supported ide_dma_lostirq func only: 13

hde: lost interrupt

p1

Highpoint HPT370 Softwareraid driver for linux version 0.01

Drive 0 is 29314 Mb

Drive 1 is 29314 Mb

Raid array consists of 2 drives.

----------

## paolo

In teoria bisognerebbe:

Ricompilare il kernel togliendo il supporto per il tuo chipset.

Scaricare il modulo adatto dal sito web del produttore ( http://www.highpoint-tech.com ), copiarlo nella directory dove si trovano gli altri moduli che vengono caricati all'avvio e aggiornare il tuo initrd per far andare il modulo all'avvio.

In questo modo i tuoi "hd-" verranno visti come "sc-" e cioè come periferiche scsi nel modo nel quale tu li avrai configurati.

In pratica ti conviene informarti sul sito web che ti ho scritto qui sopra e su google.

(La RedHat ha una ml che si chiama "ataraid-list" all'URL https://listman.redhat.com/mailman/listinfo/ataraid-list)

Non dovrebbe essere immediato ma neanche difficile: in bocca al lupo.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## bsolar

 *paolo wrote:*   

> In questo modo i tuoi "hd-" verranno visti come "sc-" e cioè come periferiche scsi nel modo nel quale tu li avrai configurati.

 

Penso tu voglia dire "sd-".  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

vi trovate bene con prozilla?io l'ho provato ed ho avuto un problema,in pratica due dei mirror dai quali scaricavo sono andati down,e il download è rimasto incompleto,pensavo che in automatico ne cercasse altri,ma niente,ho dovuto ricominciare da capo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cerri

Non so bene del ctrl raid in questione, ma il discorso e' giusto: i dischi devono essere visti come array, non come unita' fisiche reali.

----------

## skinka

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che m'avete dato. Purtroppo ho scoperto che c'è un bug nel kernel della serie 2.4.20 sul controller raid Highpoint. Spulciando su kernel.org ho visto i vari changelog ed ho scoperto che tale bug è stato risolto nel 2.4.21-RC3 e quindi ho aggiornato il kernel a tale versione... Adesso Gentoo parte bene e rapidamente...   :Razz: 

Tutto è bene quel....

Di nuovo un grazie a tutti e alla prossima.

----------

## paolo

Prego  :Smile: 

----------

